# Beware Of Snakes



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the weather's warmed up here, and the snakes are on the move!!







Got a call from a former neighbor that her dog was bitten by a rattlesnake, and is in the vet's hospital for several days. That ONE vet office already has three other dogs and one cat, just this WEEK with rattlesnake bites. BTW, we have FOUR vet offices, so no telling how many more have been bitten. 
Also, a neighbor was moving the cushions on her rattan settee on her porch and discovered a 3' coiled moccasin under the cushion!!







The porch is elevated about 3' off the ground, BTW. My neighbor is legally blind, climbed over the railing of the porch and got a neighbor to kill the moccasin, as it was too close to the steps.
So, keep a watch out for the kids and 4-legged kids when walking around campsites and at home!! Just a friendly reminder!!
Darlene


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great advice Darlene and glad to hear that your neighbor was able avoid being bitten.

The mild winter really messed with the creatures. We actually saw a snake in January during one of our hikes on the Eno River on one of those 85 degree days. I should say the DW was face to face with it as it was sitting in a tree on the river bank when she took the dog to take a swim.

Be safe!

Paul


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*SNAKES????* Like in slithery, crawly things?*EWWWW!!!!!!*

makes me think of living in Venezuela and cockroaches. I would ( and still would if we had em here) freaked wheneve I saw a cockroach, of course they are the size of small cars down there. Anyway, one day I was helping Venezuelan neighbor re pot some house plants and there was a worm in the bag of soil.THAT WOMAN FREAKED! she reacted like I do to cockroaches, I laughed till I darn near passed out. She was running around and away and in circles waving her arms and yelling. She had never seen a worm.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Prairie Rattlers should be our state animal.. They are everywhere this time of year.. They have been sleeping all winter and are very hungry for a meal.. This time of year, they will strike at anything.

I see hundreds every spring.. I run over at least one a day this time of year in my semi.

My Mom & Dad found several in there house over the years where they lived in Penrose, Co. That is a bit freaky!

May is Tarantula season where I live.. They are on the move in May for some reason. I see hundereds of those also. I try to miss em on the road, but when your trucks tires take up half the highway, sadly they are hard to miss..

Everyone be on the lookout.

Carey


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Snakes are against the covenants in Castle Rock. Haven't seen on since we moved here 4 years ago. We had to go camping in northeastern Colorado to get one under our camper:

Randy


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We use ground up mothballs and spread it all around our property along our fence line. In (Lowes) they have a snake repellent that you could use...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Prairie Rattlers should be our state animal.. They are everywhere this time of year.. They have been sleeping all winter and are very hungry for a meal.. This time of year, they will strike at anything.
> 
> I see hundreds every spring.. I run over at least one a day this time of year in my semi.
> 
> ...


Carey, you're doing the world a favor!!! You just keep doing your thing and rid the world of as many of those creatures as you _possibly_ can!!!!! I wouldn't go near them....even in a semi!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a friends that lives in North Carolina...got bit by a copperhead this week....so far 12 anti venom shoots. He ps really hurting.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> I have a friends that lives in North Carolina...got bit by a copperhead this week....so far 12 anti venom shoots. He ps really hurting.


tell him a few hundred Outbackers are thinking of him


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have a friends that lives in North Carolina...got bit by a copperhead this week....so far 12 anti venom shoots. He ps really hurting.


tell him a few hundred Outbackers are thinking of him








[/quote]
nad Outbacker energy knows no limits!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Snakes are against the covenants in Castle Rock. Haven't seen on since we moved here 4 years ago. We had to go camping in northeastern Colorado to get one under our camper:
> 
> Randy


This picture reminds me of the Dump scene in the movie RV.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Snakes are against the covenants in Castle Rock. Haven't seen on since we moved here 4 years ago. We had to go camping in northeastern Colorado to get one under our camper:
> 
> Randy


This picture reminds me of the Dump scene in the movie RV.
[/quote]

Yeh! Great picture!

There has to be a story behind it............Please share!
Nobody is gettin close to the trailer


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> Snakes are against the covenants in Castle Rock. Haven't seen on since we moved here 4 years ago. We had to go camping in northeastern Colorado to get one under our camper:
> 
> Randy


This picture reminds me of the Dump scene in the movie RV.
[/quote]

Yeh! Great picture!

There has to be a story behind it............Please share!
Nobody is gettin close to the trailer
[/quote]
isn't that the pic where there really is a snake under the OB? or maybe I had a dream


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...I took this picture after safely exiting our camper when a rattler was underneath. If you don't know the context, I tell the story that so many people liked our camper that they came by to get a closer view of the legendary 26 RS.

We are lucky someone was driving by when they saw the snake cross the road and slither under our camper. Scary...I keep lots of stuff under our camper while camping (folding chairs, shoe baskets, firewood, etc). Had we not known the snake was there, we could have been in trouble. Unfortunately the Rangers did not kill it. They threw it in the back of a truck and drove it out onto the praire away from the campground.

A picture of the snake and camping trip to Jackson Lake State Park are here.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

And I thought they just like looking at the trailer.

thor


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

And they swim too.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=612624


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I am DEFINITELY NOT a fan of snakes. The further away from me and those I love they are the happier I am!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here in Central Texas/Texas Hill country, the vets offer rattlesnake shots for dogs. They gettwo shotsabout a month apart every year. It doesn't prevent the effects of a bite, but supposedly lessens it.

Check your local vets to see if they offer this shot series.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yikes! and as I'm typing there's a spider crawling across my laptop.....AHHHHHHHHHHH!

The only snakes we like are the two LOCKED in their cages downstairs in the boys room (Kenyan Sand Boas)!

Now all this rattlesnake talk gives me the willies!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That's it, I'm hitching up the Outback and headed to Ireland.


----------

